# iMac G5 ne s'allume plus du tout



## Ulyxes (4 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

je travaillais tranquillement, sur mon iMacG5 17 PPC, 1,8 Ghz, sous Leopard, et tout allait bien.

Brutalement,  il s éteignit tout seul. Rien à faire pour le rallumer, pas le moindre bruit ni lumière. Il faut dire que depuis assez longtemps, un petit point d'interrogation s'allumait très brièvement à l'allumage, mais je n'y avais pas accordé grande importance puisqu'il démarrait sans problème.

Il ne démarre pas sur le disque d'installation.
Sur le site d'Apple, j'ai trouvé la manip pour réinitialiser la SMU : pas de changement.

Après une nuit d'arrêt, j'ai  zappé la PRAM (Pomme + Alt + P + R au démarrage), et là il redémarre, le temps pour moi de sauvegarder quelques dossiers puis s'éteint au bout de 20 mn. Impossible de le relancer.

Après 2/3 h d'attente, je zappe de nouveau la PRAM, il redémarre, je termine mes sauvegardes in extremis puis il s'éteint tout seul.

Depuis, rien à faire. L'ayant ouvert, j'ai testé la pile et elle semble encore bonne.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce qui peut se passer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2013)

Ulyxes a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je travaillais tranquillement, sur mon iMacG5 17 PPC, 1,8 Ghz, sous Leopard, et tout allait bien.
> 
> ...



Oui, il agonise. Un des composants, probablement dans l'alim, mais pas certain, se met en rideau quand sa température monte, et il ne supporte plus que des températures de moins en moins élevées !


----------



## Ulyxes (4 Mai 2013)

Merci de ta réponse.

Donc pour toi ce serait l'alimentation ? Je m'en doutais un peu à cause de l'absence totale de bruit et de lumière. Pourtant, la ventilation n'a jamais tourné particulièrement vite sur cette machine.

J'ai lu un jour sur un autre fil qu'en raison du prix  d'une alim. neuve, cela ne valait pas le coup de réparer ; et si en plus, il n'est pas sür que ça soit ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2013)

Ulyxes a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> 
> Donc pour toi ce serait l'alimentation ? Je m'en doutais un peu à cause de l'absence totale de bruit et de lumière. Pourtant, la ventilation n'a jamais tourné particulièrement vite sur cette machine.
> 
> J'ai lu un jour sur un autre fil qu'en raison du prix  d'une alim. neuve, cela ne valait pas le coup de réparer ; et si en plus, il n'est pas sür que ça soit ça...



Ben moi, en tout cas, je n'investirais pas sur une machine aussi dépassée. Après, c'est toi qui voit.

Je pense à l'alimentation, parce que la tare habituelle de l'iMac G5 (les fameux condensateurs dans le coin de la carte mère), ça donne normalement quelques signes périphériques de vie, mais je n'exclue pas totalement, aucun des iMac G5 en panne de ça précisément, m'étant passé entre les mains, je n'ai que des ouïe dire là dessus.


----------



## Ulyxes (4 Mai 2013)

Bien, merci.

J'ai profité de ce qu'il était ouvert pour démonter le DDI. Je vais chercher un boîtier pour le mettre ; cela me fera un DDE à bon compte.

Le reste sera pour un bricoleur averti...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2013)

Ulyxes a dit:


> Bien, merci.
> 
> J'ai profité de ce qu'il était ouvert pour démonter le DDI. Je vais chercher un boîtier pour le mettre ; cela me fera un DDE à bon compte.
> 
> Le reste sera pour un bricoleur averti...



Un truc à savoir : les enceintes de l'iMac G5 ne sont pas si mauvaises, et surtout offrent un volume sonore acceptable connectées à la sortie casque d'un MBP (contrairement à celles d'iMac G3, par exemple, un peu meilleures, mais nécessitant un ampli de quelques watts), par exemple. Il y en a une paire, collées (au double face "very strong"), une de chaque côté, au dos de mon Apple Cinema Display (la première génération, en plastique, dépourvue de sortie audio), qui sonorisent le MBP bien mieux que ses enceintes intégrées.


----------



## Ulyxes (4 Mai 2013)

Bonne idée ; je regarderai.


----------

